# [AVIS CONFIG] Projet Hackintosh dans boitier G5



## wisco (14 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je débute dans l'univers des Hackintosh et de l'installation complète d'un ordinateur, j'ai déjà mis les mains pour bidouiller, changer des pièces ...

Bref, je suis l'heureux détenteur d'un PowerMac G5, mais celui-ci est un peu obsolète aujourd'hui.
Donc mon projet est de garder sa carcasse (que je trouve superbe) et d'en faire un hackintosh.

*L'utilisation prévu pour ce hackintosh : *Essentiellement du mixage et traitement audio sur le soft Pro Tools d'Avid.

*La config que je pense faire (pour un budget max de 900&#8364 :*

*- Proco :* Intel Core i5-4690 (3.5 GHz) (Socket 1150)
*- Carte mère :* MSI Z97 GAMING 3 (au début je pensais prendre la MSI Z97-PC-MATE mais finalement la Z97 GAMING 3 offre plus de connectique qui m'intéresse)
*- RAM :* Kit Dual Channel DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Pro, 2 x 8 Go, PC3-12800, CAS 9
*- Ventirad :* Enermax ETS-T40
*- SSD pour l'OS :* Intel 520 Cherryville Series, 120 Go, SATA III
*- HDD pour le reste :* Seagate Barracuda, 2 To (ou plus)
*- Alim :* Corsair CX500M, 500W (ça suffit ?)

Je ne pense pas mettre de carte graphique, pour des raisons de budget et de l'utilité que j'en aurai.

Ensuite pour l'installation dans le boitier j'ai vu la possibilité de mettre un châssis pour la CM

Donc voilà pour mon projet, est-ce que ma config tient la route et est 100% compatible OS X? (J'ai vu que ce n'était pas le cas de tous les composants).
Avez vous déjà réutilisé un boitier de G5 ? Si oui des conseils pour cette installation ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## polyzargone (15 Octobre 2014)

À part la CM MSI que je ne connais absolument pas, je dirais que c'est tout à fait faisable.

Mais comme la CM est LA première chose que tu dois choisir avec soin pour faire un Hackintosh, je te conseillerai de bien étudier la question sachant que les CM Asus et Gigabyte sont réputées pour être parmis les plus compatibles.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas de MSI. Après une rapide recherche sur google (va falloir prendre l'habitude de taper hackintosh + la référence de ton périphérique  ), tu risques d'avoir quelques soucis avec l'Ethernet et l'audio. La carte graphique intégrée au processeur ne devrait pas poser de problème.

Mieux vaut investir 20 ou 30 &#8364; de plus le cas échéant, cela t'évitera bien des problèmes.

Sinon, concernant le boitier, je n'ai jamais essayé même si j'y réfléchis sérieusement, mon vieux Dual G5 étant mort. Je serais curieux d'avoir ton retour d'expérience


----------



## wisco (15 Octobre 2014)

Ça marche merci beaucoup je vais regarder !


----------



## Hasgarn (16 Octobre 2014)

Hello,

Fait attention aussi sur les CM Z97 : elles ne sont pas encore tout à fait supportées. Les Z87 sont quand à elle parfaite.


----------



## wisco (16 Octobre 2014)

Ok merci beaucoup pour ces précisions ! La Gigabyte Z87-DS3H me parait correct pour ce que je veux faire donc je pense partir la dessus j'attends encore quelques réponses on ne sait jamais !


----------



## polyzargone (16 Octobre 2014)

Jette un coup d'&#339;il là : 

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/283293-gigabyte-ga-z77-ds3h-mac-install-guide/


----------



## polyzargone (17 Octobre 2014)

OOps, c'est pour une Z77 ! Enfin, question install, le principe reste le même 

Sinon pour revenir aux Z87 :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/299567-tuto-installer-mavericks-sur-ga-z87-hd3/

Le modèle n'est pas exactement le même mais pareil, le principe reste le même et puis&#8230; c'est en français


----------



## archange229 (18 Octobre 2014)

J ai essaye de faire un hackintoch dans un G5.... le boitier a fini à la poubelle, ensuite dans un boitier normal ..... j ai pris un Mac Pro et tout va pour le mieux maintenant.
Ce que je veux dire c est que c est très contraignant , il faut du temps , de la patience, s y reprendre a plusieurs fois, la compatibilité du hardware n'est  pas toujours évident.


----------



## polyzargone (18 Octobre 2014)

C'était vrai il y a quelques années. Avec les Core2Duo et puis les Core iXXX ça l'est beaucoup moins. Il faut toujours faire attention aux composants mais mêmes des configs pas 100% compatibles sur le papier peuvent être montées et être fonctionnelles.
De plus, la communauté Hackintosh maîtrise de plus en plus OS X. C'est impressionnant de voir que des mecs sont capables de patcher des kernels ! D'ailleurs, la bidouille boot.efi 32 bits pour faire fonctionner Yosemite sur les Mac Pro incompatibles, c'est grâce à eux 

Donc en partant sur de bonne bases et avec un minimum de connaissances, de recherches et de curiosité, monter un Hackintosh est devenu quasimment "facile".


----------



## Hasgarn (21 Octobre 2014)

TonyMacx86 recommande les cartes mères Z97 depuis ce mois-ci.
Et vire par là même les Z87 de son listing. Si je ne recommande pas Tony (parce que sa déontologie ne me revient pas), je trouve que la liste des éléments est exhaustive et intéressante.
Par contre, c'est des cartes mères GigaByte et rien d'autre qu'il faut mettre.


----------



## Leplouc (23 Octobre 2014)

Je suis passé de Maverick à Yosemite sans trop de difficulté. Le seul pb que je n'ai pas pu résoudre a été le 
boot0 (connu) mais difficile à juguler. J'ai du installer Yosemite sur un disque "propre" formaté.
Après avoir lancé EasyBeast, tout est nickel.

Z87-HD3 i7


----------



## wisco (23 Octobre 2014)

Super merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Jack Dell (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, je me lance aussi, les pièces sont commandées..
jette un oeil là: http://www.hackintosh-montreal.com/f34-ozmosis
recherche le projet Ozmosis, cela parait interressant, après il faut bien choisir la CM


----------

